

Ask HN: Names for printers and conference rooms - pinstriped_dude

What's the naming convention at your workplace for -<p>1. Printers and Conference rooms
2. Where do you work? (Company, location)<p>I am very curious on what naming conventions are used by various organizations in various parts of the world. Name of Planets? Names of famous inventors? Name of mountains? Names of Star-Wars characters?
======
grinich
Some good comments here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=834817>

------
hga
Two early ones (mid-80s) for laser printers:

Treekiller (obvious).

Software Hoarder (at Unipress software, the legit licensees of Gosling Emacs,
which was also the start of GNU Emacs).

Me, I've always used the names of anime gals (home or work).

------
c1sc0
We're using names of cities right now. In the previous company I worked we
used names of countries for the conference rooms. Pretty boring & completely
disfunctional.

------
wmf
Our first conference room was the War Room (gentlemen, you can't fight in
here...) so naturally the second was called the Peace Room.

